# I have access to whisky barrels, can I cut them up and smoke with them?



## rightdown (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a Smoke Hollow propane smoker and access to 8 full size whisky barrels. 

I was going to cut one in half and use it for smoke fuel. Is there anything I need to do? Aside from cutting it up?


----------



## bbqwillie (Jun 23, 2017)

You bet you can smoke with them.


----------



## rightdown (Jun 23, 2017)

So I'm new to this... Can I just cut them into 1inh wide strips by like 5 inches long and just set them in the smoke tray?


----------



## itguy08 (Jun 23, 2017)

Rightdown said:


> So I'm new to this... Can I just cut them into 1inh wide strips by like 5 inches long and just set them in the smoke tray?


Don't see why not.  Jack Daniels sells cut up whisky barrels for smoke chips.  They work ok but you don't get that Bourbon flavor.  More like the oak flavor.


----------

